# what MBTI are you?



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

Just as a comparison to other polls, I thought this would be useful. I thought there was one already, but couldn't find it, so I apologise if this is a repeat (which seems likely)


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

replying to myself to get this back up on the board. we need more answers so we can compare results of other polls!


----------



## Rasa (Apr 20, 2013)

just 15 voters.... :?


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

Rasa said:


> just 15 voters.... :?


hmmm, very disappointing. I obviously should have made it sound much more exciting somehow!


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

There was no option for my MBTI type: *THE BEST ONE *
har har!


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

INFP~ *votes* xDD


----------



## Rasa (Apr 20, 2013)

JungleDisco said:


> There was no option for my MBTI type: *THE BEST ONE *
> har har!


you mean ENTP? 6th one


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Rasa said:


> you mean ENTP? 6th one



ENFJ obviously.


----------



## AboveNBeyond (May 27, 2013)

Intj


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

Noobs might want to vote so reposting


----------



## rezo (Jan 16, 2014)

wow we have a lot of infjs


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry. ENTP


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Judging by various cognitive function tests, questionnaires, traits and my own personal experience, I would say that I am an ESTP with well developed thinking and feeling functions. 

In the past, I have been typed as an ENTP and ESFP. ESTP is the typing which I am most comfortable with.

I used to think that I had Ne instead of Se and more Fi than Ti, but after some clarification, and experience, I decided that ESTP is the type for me. 

I am an outgoing, sociable person with a zest for life and the experiences which follow. I also strive for logical consistency in my life. I try to be fair and firm at the same and enjoy tapping into my inferior Ni from time to time.

Although a lot of ESTPs appear to get a bad rep, I'm still happy to be one. We're no special snowflakes, but we'll still rock your world ;D

Sent from my GT-I5500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kalamitykim (Nov 2, 2014)

And INFPS are in the lead, with INFJs following closely. INTJs are on their heels, with INTPs and ENTPS closing in on the pack. I feel like this poll would be improved with some Wacky Races type of commentary.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

you're close to THE BEST ONE... only one letter away, lol.



DaphneDelRey said:


> There was no option for my MBTI type: *THE BEST ONE *
> har har!


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm the first ESTJ? Wow...
Well, it's a good thread, so just keep the voting going. Or something like that.
It'd be nice too how it actually looks with types here...


----------

